# my first stirling engine



## deatharena89 (Dec 7, 2009)

this is my first engine....i used materials like straw,marbles,glass syringe,test tube....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JALyJK9TKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JALyJK9TKo[/ame]


----------



## dsquire (Dec 8, 2009)

deatharena89

It looks complicated but yet it seems simple enough. Can you please tell us a bit more about it. Goes to show that you don't need a lot of fancy items to make it work.

cheers 

Don


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 8, 2009)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> deatharena89
> 
> It looks complicated but yet it seems simple enough. Can you please tell us a bit more about it. Goes to show that you don't need a lot of fancy items to make it work.
> 
> ...


it is called as an external combustion engine..the test tube is the hot junction and the glass syringe is the cold junction...we use glass syringe instead of graphite because graphite is costly so glass syringe is just INR Rs 30..the marbles are used as displacer which continuously displaces hot and cold air...


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice! ;D Welcome to HMEM!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool! er... Hot!
Neat engine.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 8, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Cool! er... Hot!
> Neat engine.
> Welcome to the forum.


sir can you please say me what is meaning of "karma" found below the user name..


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Very nice! ;D Welcome to HMEM!


thank you sir....


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 8, 2009)

It's a way of acknowledging or recognizing that someone's work is above average, their answer is particularly good or helpful (or hilarious), or that they otherwise made a positive impression on you.

Having said that...I'm either a real funny guy or they're pity points. :big:


----------



## tmuir (Dec 11, 2009)

I like the marble stirling engine and have wanted to build that one for a while, but can't find any glass syringes where I live.
I like it because it shows you can make a working engine with no power tools.


----------

